
8chan owner says El Paso shooter didn't post manifesto - busymom0
https://www.cnet.com/news/8chan-owner-says-el-paso-shooter-didnt-post-manifesto/
======
Akinato
Does it really matter who uploaded it? The manifesto was posted and shared
there, and the discussion was encouraged. The issue is with the kind of
activity going on in 8chan, not who uploaded it first -- which is an absurd
activity of finger pointing.

------
Fjolsvith
8chan was shut down in an attempt to disrupt the QAnon movements'
communications.

------
elliekelly
He can deny it all he wants but that doesn't make it true. The Wayback Machine
pretty clearly shows it was posted on 8chan almost an hour before the shooter
opened fire.

~~~
busymom0
I don't think you read the article. He's saying that someone else uploaded it,
not the shooter.

~~~
elliekelly
I did read the article, thanks.[1] I'm saying he can say whatever he wants but
it's just a tired attempt to distract by pointing the finger at Instagram.
There is zero evidence it was uploaded to Instagram and _then_ 8chan and at
the end of the day it doesn't matter. The "manifesto" was on 8chan before the
crime took place. It was shared on 8chan. And discussion was encouraged on
8chan.

Did the shooter uploaded it to 8chan? I think it's more likely than not. But
the identity of the uploader at all absolve 8chan of responsibility for
creating an environment where such a document would be a welcome and
encouraged topic of discussion? Not at all.

[1] I don't think you've read the HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

